# I need help my Polaroid FLM-3701 recieved a power surge



## saopem (Jan 17, 2012)

now it won't turn at all, can someone help me


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi saopem



The surge burned out a component within the power supply have it serviced by a qualified technician.


----------



## saopem (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks


----------

